
What Happens When the Richest U.S. Cities Turn to the World? - ScottBurson
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/22/upshot/the-great-disconnect-megacities-go-global-but-lose-local-links.html
======
ScottBurson
An interesting article on how the economies of large cities used to depend
more on smaller cities in the same country, while now they depend more on
other large cities elsewhere in the world. This has increased the
concentration of wealth in the large cities.

